# zwei festplatten



## maxextrem (20. Mai 2003)

tach,

ich hab apache auf c laufen, dort ist auch der htdocs dir. 
nun hab ich auf d gaaaaaaaaanz viele bilder.
ich komm zwar mir opendir("d:\trallala); da ran,
aber wie kann ich es schaffen, dass er die bilder im ie auch anzeigen kann?

das problem ist, dass ich bei <img src=\"" .$PFAD.$BILD"\"> die Bilder zwar sehen kann, aber logischerweise niemand anderes im internet, da der pfad natürlich d:\pfad zu den bildern\bildname ist.

ich brauch also ne art virtuellen pfad. dass z.b. http://www.meinrechner.de/testdir =  d:\tralla ist


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

Hat nix mit PHP zu tun - gehört ins Webserver Forum...
Such dort mal nach "alias" oder irgendwas in der Richtung.

Noch 2 Links:

Apache 1.3 -> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/urlmapping.html
Apache 2 -> http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/urlmapping.html

bye


----------



## Tim C. (21. Mai 2003)

Es lässt sich jedoch in bestimmten Fällen auch mit PHP lösen und zwar mit headern. Das ganze dürfte allerdings problematisch werden wenn du eine Gallery bauen willst. Wenn du jedoch nur einzelne Bilder pro Seite anzeigen willst, so geht dies, indem du folgenden Code benutzt

```
$path = "D:\images\sonstwas/"; //der / am Ende ist sehr wichtig
$file = "image01.jpeg";
header ("HTTP/1.1 200 OK"); 
header("Content-type: image/jpeg");
header("Content-Length: ".filesize($path.$file));
header("Content-Disposition: inline; filename=$file"); 
readfile($path.$file);
```

Natürlich müsstest du den Content Type über ein bedingtes auslesen der Dateiendung dynamisch gestalten. Ebenfalls nicht fixiert sondern dynamisch oder via POST/GET/SESSION übergeben werden sollten Pfad und Dateinamen. Hierbei ist auf einige Besonderheiten zu achten, was Sonderzeichen im Dateinamen oder Pfad angeht, aber das wirst du dann schon sehen.


----------



## maxextrem (21. Mai 2003)

Erstmal vielen Dank für an euch beiden.

crono:
sorry, dass ich im alshcme Forum gefragt habe, aber mit dem Wort alias hast du mir schon geholfen  
vielen dank dafür, war nämlich genau das, was ich brauchte

leuchte:
Deine Lösung funktioniert zwar gut; war aber nicht das, was ich wollte. Lag wohl an mir, ich hätte mich wohl besser ausdrücken müssen oder direkt ins Webserverforum schreiben müssen.

aber nochmals - danke an euch beiden!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von maxextrem _
> *Erstmal vielen Dank für an euch beiden.
> 
> crono:
> ...



Für mich kein Problem - hab den Thread auch nicht verschoben - könnte das gar nicht...


----------



## BenFish (27. Mai 2003)

Im Apache einen "virtual Host" anlegen, oder einen "Alias"


----------

